# Working Holiday Visa- Insurance needed



## RachelAllen24 (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi there,

I am from the UK and hold a WHV valid until 16th April 2013, so I really better get a move on and get into Canada to get it stamped.

I am trying to purchase the relevant insurance needed to support my WHV and time in Canada, but I do not know the insurance I need.

I have read so many conflicting things I am at a loss.

I have found a very cheap quote through the AA- £60 for 12 months, but that seems so cheap it seems too good to be true. Is it even valid? Is it the right kind of insurance I need? Can I buy it from a UK supplier, or do I need to go Canadian insurers to buy it from?

I just don't want to be refused entry on grounds of having the wrong insurance.

Thanks in advance.

Rachel.


----------



## GRETZKY427 (Jan 5, 2013)

Touch base on this, does my wife and i need to have our own individual insurance or can we get a insuranace that covers us as a couple ? we have been quoted $3.6k as a couple for 24mths.


----------



## gregacus (Mar 19, 2013)

Hey Rachel, I'm in the same boat & I'm heading out in 3 weeks. I've been looking into backpackers insurance for the long duration of my stay & covering me for work. I can only see InsureAndGo who provide this online at £430. So if I was you I'd check what exactly the AA covers you for. If anyone has any other providers or an alternative please let me know 

Gregory


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

Backpackers insurance will NOT suffice, you need health-care insurance (covering medical care, hospitalization and repatriation).


----------



## GRETZKY427 (Jan 5, 2013)

GRETZKY427 said:


> Touch base on this, does my wife and i need to have our own individual insurance or can we get a insuranace that covers us as a couple ? we have been quoted $3.6k as a couple for 24mths.


Can anyone help with this


----------



## gregacus (Mar 19, 2013)

Cheers Liam for the feedback!


----------



## GRETZKY427 (Jan 5, 2013)

Does my wife and i need to have our own individual insurance or can we get by on a couples insurance ?


----------



## RhychelleW (Jan 25, 2013)

It may be sure to have own insurance policies incase there are any exclusions/clauses that apply. Bupa international medical have a cover that holds the bare minimum to meet visa requirements, from there you add extensions or extras like general medical or dental etc. They are quite expensive but for the sake of full emergency and general medical its worth it considering how long you'll be there and the risk of not getting your vis stamped for the full amount of time or at all.


----------



## RhychelleW (Jan 25, 2013)

Clauses or exlusions would be like , we do not cover smokers' for a broad example and one of you are a smoker. See if Bupa do a couples cover though, if they supply visa standard cover theyd know best what you need


----------



## GRETZKY427 (Jan 5, 2013)

This was with World Nomads 12mths health insurance for a couple $1,900 its covers enough for our WHV...im just not sure if they want us to have individual cover or if we can get a cover but as a couple (as we are still both covered anyway)


----------



## RhychelleW (Jan 25, 2013)

i'd say email the embassy and ask but i have done that and got the generic response about not being insurance professionals etc. i personally would'nt risk it though if the cover confirmation/certificate of currency clearly states you've both on the policy then i don't see an issue.


----------



## GRETZKY427 (Jan 5, 2013)

RhychelleW said:


> i'd say email the embassy and ask but i have done that and got the generic response about not being insurance professionals etc. i personally would'nt risk it though if the cover confirmation/certificate of currency clearly states you've both on the policy then i don't see an issue.


I have emailed them just awating a response.

Of course i would make sure both our full names are on cover.


----------

